# Tuesday Afternoon Whatsit....



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## analog.universe (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, nice one!  I really have no idea...  I'll guess the grippy part of a work glove...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll be PO'd if Ron guesses it right off the bat!


----------



## rgregory1965 (Feb 7, 2012)

backing on some sort of ceramic tile


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 7, 2012)

Industrial rubber glove?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)

Time for a hint:

It's a solid object, not flexible like a glove.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 8, 2012)

looks like a polar bear in the snow to me. I don't see it...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 8, 2012)

shingle?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 8, 2012)

sm4him said:


> looks like a polar bear in the snow to me. I don't see it...



Nothing, or a box with a red X in it?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 8, 2012)

I see it just fine, but give up. Whatisit?


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm guessing either something like a wall or brick or something like a saucepan... Although that last one is really just a very wild guess.


----------



## Archer (Feb 9, 2012)

I got nuthin


----------



## sm4him (Feb 9, 2012)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a polar bear in the snow to me. I don't see it...
> ...



Yesterday, Nothing. No box, no red x, just white space after the title. And not even enough white space for the photo to fit in.
But today, it's there. Weird. I'm using the exact same computer and browser.

At any rate...I see it now. No idea what it is, but I see it!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 9, 2012)

It's a High Density Multi Stage Flux Capacitor


----------



## sm4him (Feb 9, 2012)

A concrete wall


----------



## ArtByQJ (Feb 9, 2012)

unicorn?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2012)

sm4him said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Photobucket might have either been bogged down or offline completely and couldn't display it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2012)

Next hint:

This is used to remove things.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

An white board/chalk board eraser?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> An white board/chalk board eraser?



See first hint.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 9, 2012)

A grinding wheel?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 9, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> A grinding wheel?


----------



## Markw (Feb 9, 2012)

That's awesome.  I think I'm going to have to have a go at this. 

Mark


----------

